# In loving memory of Indy Von Brabandt



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

Yesterday late afternoon I had to do the unthinkable and put down our 10 year old girl Indy....she had a cancerous tumor in/around spleen. I kept her packed in ice/cool over night next to my bed and this morning I drove an hour and 1/2 to drop her off so her ashes could be prepared. I don't believe this pain will ever leave my heart. I never wanted her to leave me or me her. She's never been far from me physically or if I happened to be away she was always in my mind...thinking about her. Almost every single memory over the last 10 years is her in it with me or my family. I feel immeasurable sadness that I've never felt before and a huge hole in my heart that can only be filled by her....I know over time this will heal but I don't think it will ever completely go away. I miss her so much right now I almost can't even function....I created a space for her with pictures and a candle. I could barely watch her struggle so much at the end....trying to do everything possible to help her. I hope I can heal from this....for the first time in my life I'm wondering if I'll be able to be happy again. Be free Indy .....I hope over the Rainbow Bridge you will leap and find a bunny to chase or splash through a creek....I cannot imagine life without you but now I must somehow get through this and I hope I'm strong enough to honor you in the ways that you deserve. Part of my heart is with you....and I just want to say I love you more than anything. I just have one request...please let me know your ok. RIP Indy...you were the best doggie ever. Love, Mom


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As a fellow senior GSD owner, I fully understand your pain and grieve with you.
So many of our generation of dogs are leaving, and it really hurts.
I’m well aware that nothing we can say right now will do much to ease your sorrow, but do know that we are here for you and that we feel for you and what you are going through.

Run free, beautiful Indy… you were a good girl.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So so sorry..


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm so sorry your your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hemangio takes so many of ours......I am sorry for your loss....

Lee


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Hemangio is the pits! 😥


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry. You're in deep grief now, please don't make any major life changing decisions for a while, and give yourself permission, time and space to grieve. It's a rough journey.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone that took time to write....I keep rereading what is here and I can tell you it is helping me. I've never known such emptiness and sadness. Truth be told I keep with my same routines of feeding her, talking to her and walking her--it will be a while before I will be ok . An owl has been hooting over me the last two nights....I can't help but take it as a sign. And yes Sunflowers...she was a good girl


----------



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> As a fellow senior GSD owner, I fully understand your pain and grieve with you.
> So many of our generation of dogs are leaving, and it really hurts.
> I’m well aware that nothing we can say right now will do much to ease your sorrow, but do know that we are here for you and that we feel for you and what you are going through.
> 
> Run free, beautiful Indy… you were a good girl.


Thank you Sunflowers....I really appreciate what you wrote here. It is helpful to me....thank you.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I think many (most) of us have been through it and can empathize. It's OK to cry, to mourn, to remember but it's also OK to move on, they don't want us to be sad or carry this needlessly. Remember the good and if it suits you, prepare to take care of another little life that needs you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

These dogs are so wonderful that we become way too attached to them. To loose that means we miss all the feel good hormones that we get flooded with each time we look at our dogs resting peacefully along side us, working with us, or simply letting us pat their fur. Long held routines go undone and it just feels so wrong. Clumps of fur under furniture are found and we almost hesitate to throw them away, when before we would have grumbled about them. We grieve for a long time and in some respects never fully stop. 

And yet I think that if our dogs could see us, they would wonder why we cry for as long as we do. 
take care
we understand


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Indy…


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss. It's sucks. If it's any consolation, after losing our Vader of 13 years, we went over a year without a dog around the house. Now we have Max. He's not Vader and never will be. But he's a sweetheart that we already love so much.

You never replace those loving family members. You add a new member to honor their memory with.


----------



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

car2ner said:


> These dogs are so wonderful that we become way too attached to them. To loose that means we miss all the feel good hormones that we get flooded with each time we look at our dogs resting peacefully along side us, working with us, or simply letting us pat their fur. Long held routines go undone and it just feels so wrong. Clumps of fur under furniture are found and we almost hesitate to throw them away, when before we would have grumbled about them. We grieve for a long time and in some respects never fully stop.
> 
> And yet I think that if our dogs could see us, they would wonder why we cry for as long as we do.
> take care
> we understand


Thank you...I think you nailed it here. I am not throwing any hair around the house I see. The dog bowl/fresh water are still set out in the kitchen. My routine has come undone and I completely agree with the feel good hormones that are released when being with them. Thank you for understanding....


----------



## Jana (Aug 1, 2013)

WNGD said:


> I think many (most) of us have been through it and can empathize. It's OK to cry, to mourn, to remember but it's also OK to move on, they don't want us to be sad or carry this needlessly. Remember the good and if it suits you, prepare to take care of another little life that needs you.


Thank you...I was able to think today that all Indy really wanted was for me to be happy....and to live life like that. Appreciate the words.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

R.I.P. Indy 💔 🐾


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. 💔 you’re not alone here and Indy will always be with you too 🫶


----------



## jxica (Jan 19, 2021)

R.I.P Indy. What a beautiful girl and 10 beautiful years she must have had with you.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

run free Indy - forever would still not be long enough

best wishes


----------

